# Macron orders probe into France's role in Rwanda genocide



## Disir (Apr 6, 2019)

French President Emmanuel Macron on Friday announced the creation of a commission tasked with investigating France's role in the Rwandan genocide of 1994.

The presidency tapped several historians and researchers for the commission, saying they "will be tasked with consulting all France's archives relating to the genocide … in order to analyze the role and engagement of France during that period."

"The goal is to deliver a report which will be published in two years time … and will be accessible to all," the presidency said. "It will scientifically evaluate, on the basis of archives, the role that France played in Rwanda from 1990 to 1994."

Former President Francois Hollande had declassified presidential archives on the subject in 2015, but researchers complained that only a fraction of these documents went public and that a thorough account of France's potential involvement had not emerged.
Macron orders probe into France's role in Rwanda genocide | DW | 05.04.2019

And they will spend the next 10 years trying to absolution.


----------



## Litwin (Apr 30, 2019)

Disir said:


> French President Emmanuel Macron on Friday announced the creation of a commission tasked with investigating France's role in the Rwandan genocide of 1994.
> 
> The presidency tapped several historians and researchers for the commission, saying they "will be tasked with consulting all France's archives relating to the genocide … in order to analyze the role and engagement of France during that period."
> 
> ...


do you mean french made condoms didn´t work properly ? did France overpopulate  Rwanda? ectually , Rwanda today is doing much better then neighbors due this terrible event , the same effect we have had in middle-ages due the plague


----------

